# Sintonizador de TV



## jhon-fenix (May 3, 2010)

Bueno realmente no se si esta permitido pero quisiera que me ayudaran para realizar un proyecto  que es el SINTONIZADOR DE TV pero este no lo quiero con pantalla realmente lo que  quiero  hacer en mi proyecto es sintonizar la TV pero  esta a su vez que  salga por salidas RCA ( A/V. ) 

No se si me explico  pero es  sintonizar los canales y convertilos  en  señal de Audio y Video  para las salidas de RCA  (A/V) 



De cualquier  forma gracias 

SAlu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2010)

¡ *Jhon Fenix* Bienvenido al Foro !

Cualquier videocasetera vieja  tiene salidas de audio y video y ya tiene el sintonizador  !

Saludos !


----------



## jhon-fenix (May 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ *Jhon Fenix* Bienvenido al Foro !
> 
> Cualquier videocasetera vieja  tiene salidas de audio y video y ya tiene el sintonizador  !
> 
> Saludos !




Primero gracias por la bienvenida
Y si ya tenia esa idea en mente pero loque quiero es eso   las salidas de audio y video y el sintonizador pero fuera de la videocasetera  talvez no exista forma   pero segun yo nada es imposilble


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2010)

por ay esta forma te sirva es un sintonizador controlado por pic 16f84 con control remoto y todo la salida es de rf por el canal 3 de la video y desde ay sacas el audio y el video ,pero impide que le armes una fi y saques señal de audio y vídeo sin usar la vcr


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2011)

http://hem.passagen.se/communication/uv916rec.html


----------

